# Experience Letter from Employer for ACS skill assessment



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to get the experience letter from my previous organization that included roles and responsibilities as explained in the skill assessment guidelines but the employer can only provide experience letter with my designation and the time duration.

Please let me know what are the other ways to get the letter with designation, duration and roles and responsilities. Can I submit a self attested letter for the assessment purpose?

Thanks,
Tan


----------



## ksb (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Tan,

As mentioned in ACS assessment guide,

"Important Note: Self-references from applicants in the form of a first person statutory declaration cannot be accepted as evidence of employment and cannot be assessed. Statutory Declarations must be from a third party work colleague and signed by an authorised witness to be accepted for assessment. "

Please refer to the following guide for details:
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf

If your company is not ready to provide reference on the company letterhead, then try to speak to your manager or a senior to provide a statutory declaration which must be signed by an authorised witness.

Good luck.


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info. One more thing, do I need to get that letter from my senior or manager on company letter head ?


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

tanu.balyan said:


> Thanks for the info. One more thing, do I need to get that letter from my senior or manager on company letter head ?


Can you get it on company letter head? If you can, it is good. But you said earlier you can't, right? If you can't do so, you can produce declaration on stamp paper and notarize it duly signed by your senior colleague or manager. This is in addition to your own declaration to prove the witness.


----------



## chandru_connect (Jan 25, 2013)

I had a doubt in the samething, in my company given experience letter mentioned full time basis only. Not mentioned any thing like 40 hrs per week. Is it mandatory? in guidelines they mentioned fulltime basis means more than 20 hrs. So I left as it is.
If anything needed please confirm.

Thanks,
Chandru


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

My passport and my school and college degrees have only my First name but all my professional documnets have my Full Name (First and Last name). Is that ok or this will create a problem?

Regards


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

chandru_connect said:


> I had a doubt in the samething, in my company given experience letter mentioned full time basis only. Not mentioned any thing like 40 hrs per week. Is it mandatory? in guidelines they mentioned fulltime basis means more than 20 hrs. So I left as it is.
> If anything needed please confirm.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chandru


It depends from employer to employer.
Mention of Full time basis is ok.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

tanu.balyan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My passport and my school and college degrees have only my First name but all my professional documnets have my Full Name (First and Last name). Is that ok or this will create a problem?
> 
> Regards


This may create problem. You can get an affidavit from court stating the same and that should be fine


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

tanu.balyan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My passport and my school and college degrees have only my First name but all my professional documnets have my Full Name (First and Last name). Is that ok or this will create a problem?
> 
> Regards


For this, I prepared an affidavit on plain paper, much like a self declaration and got it certified by lawyer. ACS didn't object.


----------



## John112 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Understand your point. But now my wife also in the same situation, She has total total of 4 employers and she managed to get the employe referral letter from 3 of them. The current employers said that, this is against their policies . They can only issue a letter says that she is working with this firm from this day onwards a a full time software consultant. But he program managed agreed to give a letter saying all her rolls and responsibility. but it may not be on the company letter head. So what she suppose to do? 
I understand that a stat declaration can be enough? So the manager have to personally go to the person who attested the letter? am i right? Or is it ok to get the letter and get attested it? 
I dont know the procedure of stat declaration
Kindly advice.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

John112 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Understand your point. But now my wife also in the same situation, She has total total of 4 employers and she managed to get the employe referral letter from 3 of them. The current employers said that, this is against their policies . They can only issue a letter says that she is working with this firm from this day onwards a a full time software consultant. But he program managed agreed to give a letter saying all her rolls and responsibility. but it may not be on the company letter head. So what she suppose to do?
> I understand that a stat declaration can be enough? So the manager have to personally go to the person who attested the letter? am i right? Or is it ok to get the letter and get attested it?
> ...


I have not used statutory declarations. So wont be able to say about that. 
But I can tell that I also had 4 employers. But the first one was not ready to provide letter. So omitted that in my application as without it I could mange 65 points. So saved the effort on that 
There was no objection from ACS as well and they positively assessed my case.


----------



## John112 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Joluwarror,

Thanks for your kind advice. 

Can you tel me , what ACS assessment you have done?

was it 

Recent Graduates of an Australian University with ICT experience considered
or 
Skill assessment?

What is the different actually? Based on what we chose it?

please advice


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

John112 said:


> Hi Joluwarror,
> 
> Thanks for your kind advice.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have got my ACS assessment successfully done. My route was "Skills Assessment". Assuming your qualification is in India, your route would be the same as well.
The other option you ask for is for applicants who have a recent Australian qualification - Bachelor's or higher along with which they want their ICT exp. also to be assessed. Actually there is an option where a recent graduate from Australian University will be exempted from assessment of skilled employment.

You would chose the type after carefully evaluating the details it category it offers. For details, request you to read Page 4 of this booklet at http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf
It's simple really and 1 read will clear your doubts.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

John112 said:


> Hi Joluwarror,
> 
> Thanks for your kind advice.
> 
> ...


I missed one thing in my earlier post where I described my case for a pointer to you.
But in your case, I think the current employer is not obliging to the ACS format of ref. letter. In that case, extract the letter they are ready to give and as you correctly understood, go for a certified copy of roles and responsibilities approved by her supervisor or manager. These 2 documents would help her cause.
On the procedure to obtain a statutory declaration, members who have done it can present a clear picture.


----------



## Umahmood (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi,

I have a problem with the work experience certificate I got from my first employer. The problem is they have mentioned my designation as "Senior Associate" and not Software Engineer, as suggested by my Roles and Responsibilities. 

My role was that of a software Engineer, and is pretty clearly laid out in my Responsibilities/Duties in my experience certificate.

Will ACS accept it or I have to to get another experience letter? 

Anyone from India who have got ACS assessment done ?? please help me here.


----------



## devika_gowda (May 2, 2016)

Hi,


Is it ok to get the experience letter on plain paper with the signature .
Will it be accepted without letter head.


----------



## tanu.balyan (Feb 18, 2013)

devika_gowda said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Is it ok to get the experience letter on plain paper with the signature .
> Will it be accepted without letter head.



No Devika.. It has to be on an estamp paper and attested by a gazetted officer.. Regards


----------



## ambikaj.au (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi,

*Question 1: Employment reference letters*
I have service certificates from my employers which only states 
Name,
last designation,
start date and 
end date. 
But, it does not reflect the intermediate designation.

So, will it fine to add all designations in a company in the draft of roles and responsibilities document? Will that suffice? And then, get this document on e-stamp paper notarized.

*Question 2: Briefing the duties*
Also, I have mixed responsibilities like development, testing and management.
Should I stick only to development activities, or can i mention all the roles and responsibilities?

Please guide.

Thanks,
Ambika


----------



## alkasim123 (Aug 23, 2017)

John112 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Understand your point. But now my wife also in the same situation, She has total total of 4 employers and she managed to get the employe referral letter from 3 of them. The current employers said that, this is against their policies . They can only issue a letter says that she is working with this firm from this day onwards a a full time software consultant. But he program managed agreed to give a letter saying all her rolls and responsibility. but it may not be on the company letter head. So what she suppose to do?
> I understand that a stat declaration can be enough? So the manager have to personally go to the person who attested the letter? am i right? Or is it ok to get the letter and get attested it?
> ...


I am soon going to apply for skill assessment from ACS, to get the reference letter, should I address the letter to ACS or to whom this may concern???
please help me quick


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alkasim123 said:


> I am soon going to apply for skill assessment from ACS, to get the reference letter, should I address the letter to ACS or to whom this may concern???
> please help me quick


To whom it may concern is better but many organisations insist on a name and in that case ACS can be mentioned 

Cheers


----------



## alkasim123 (Aug 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> To whom it may concern is better but many organisations insist on a name and in that case ACS can be mentioned
> 
> Cheers


thank you for the quick reply

yes my company dont give me letter on which its written To whom this may concern

they are asking to write whom should we address.

can you please give me detail how to address and should i write the postal address too?

To Australian computer society,

then what


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alkasim123 said:


> thank you for the quick reply
> 
> yes my company dont give me letter on which its written To whom this may concern
> 
> ...


You may give this office address given in the ACS website

Level 11, 50 Carrington Street, Sydney NSW 2000 Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

alkasim123 said:


> thank you for the quick reply
> 
> yes my company dont give me letter on which its written To whom this may concern
> 
> ...


On the company letter head you can get it like this, if they definitely want a addressee then mention as "To Australian Computer Society"


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

John112 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Understand your point. But now my wife also in the same situation, She has total total of 4 employers and she managed to get the employe referral letter from 3 of them. The current employers said that, this is against their policies . They can only issue a letter says that she is working with this firm from this day onwards a a full time software consultant. But he program managed agreed to give a letter saying all her rolls and responsibility. but it may not be on the company letter head. So what she suppose to do?
> I understand that a stat declaration can be enough? So the manager have to personally go to the person who attested the letter? am i right? Or is it ok to get the letter and get attested it?
> ...


I think you may submit both letters, the employment reference from the company and also the stat declaration from the superior as supporting document.

ACS first choice would be employment reference with company letter head if possible


----------

